# Why am I the only person that wears a Pro-tec helmet?



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

Why don't people use BMX style helmets? They fit a lot tighter and just feel safer than futuristic ultralight giro helmets. A top end BMX stlye helmet is also $40.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Uhhhhmmmm, their hot with minimal ventilation?


----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

biking is a hot sport my man


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Biking does not have to include heat stroke and brain damage, wear what you will but please consider that there are alternatives.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

SpAgetttt said:


> biking is a hot sport my man


Like AZ said, there are ways to mitigate that heat. Do you also wear jeans and cotton t-shirts when you ride? 
Nothing wrong with BMX/skate lids from a safety standpoint (nor is there a safety compromise with a Giro despite what it feels like to you), but damn, they're hot.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Air flow is the #1 reason for me. 95 degrees and 88% humidity in Southeast TN turns a BMX helmet into a mobile brain oven plus a tight fitting helmet induces migraines for me; a true ride killer. 

Purpose built mountain/road helmets=
Lighter weight (after enough miles on one trip the weight matters in your neck muscles) 
Thicker protective foam built into the shell
Ventilation


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I had a B2 for awhile, nice helmet, but the shape didn't fit my skull properly. Swapped it for a F14, much better fit.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I wear one in the winter, helps keep the head warm.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I am a little surprised more riders do not choose the bmx/skate lids also. The cycle lids are usually one crash and dispose, while the skate lids are able to sustain multiple crashes. Wear what you want.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

agree 100% with the thermal reasons for not wearing one. a good ventilated helmet gets hot enough as it is when it's 100+F outside and on hard rides, I have to stop and take it off from time to time to cool off already. BMX lid doesn't ventilate well enough for me. neither option is any less safe than the other, so ride what you like and leave other people alone for choosing a different option.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Skateboard helmets are not rated the same as bicycle helmets, so if you're going to go with that style, make sure it's bicycle specific.

All helmets are the same (differing in crash standards, of course), they are just foam with a plastic covering. Unless it's a fashion thing, there really isn't any benefit to wear a BMX style helmet for mountain biking. In other words, a XC roadie style helmet is just as safe as a "thick foam" BMX helmet. Also, a $250 helmet will not protect you any more than a $30 helmet - the only difference being in chin retention adjustability options, weight and ventilation.

If I rode in the snow or extreme cold, I would consider a BMX style helmet.

From Buyer's Guide to Bicycle Helmets


> The ASTM standards for biking and inline skating are identical. But aggressive skating and skateboard helmets have their own ASTM standard, designed for multiple hits with lesser impact severity. Those helmets may not handle bicycle impacts. Do not use a skate helmet for bicycling unless it has a CPSC sticker certifying that it meets the CPSC bicycle helmet standard!


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

LWright said:


> I am a little surprised more riders do not choose the bmx/skate lids also. The cycle lids are usually one crash and dispose, while the skate lids are able to sustain multiple crashes. Wear what you want.


Because most riders do not have multiple impacts to the head when mountain biking. I have probably only actually needed my helmet once, and even then no damage was done to it. So for me ventilation is more important than the ability to take multiple impacts.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Spec7 said:


> Air flow is the #1 reason for me. 95 degrees and 88% humidity in Southeast TN turns a BMX helmet into a mobile brain oven plus a tight fitting helmet induces migraines for me; a true ride killer.
> 
> Purpose built mountain/road helmets=
> Lighter weight (after enough miles on one trip the weight matters in your neck muscles)
> ...


+1
Well put.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

ljsmith said:


> Because most riders do not have multiple impacts to the head when mountain biking. I have probably only actually needed my helmet once, and even then no damage was done to it. So for me ventilation is more important than the ability to take multiple impacts.


Totally agreed. Last week was the first time I actually "needed" a helmet in four years or so of regular riding. Sure, I've had plenty of spills and dabbles, but the last crash resulted in the plastic lid being lifted off the foam part of the helmet, with many dents across the shell. 'Tis the life of a helmet that was worn during a parking-lot tumble at ~15 MPH.

I looked the helmet, figured out that my head was a little woozy, and decided to replace that helmet (Bell Furio). Now I've got a Giro Atmos waiting to be ridden.

Another thing I like about road helmets that I haven't seen on BMX helmets is the retention system with a little adjustable knob in the back. Giro calls it "Pro-Loc." It makes it a lot easier to get that snug fit on my head, especially between hair cuts.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Red HiFi that I wear... And man is it HOT! I wear it because I already had the Contour HD mounts on the helmet.

I am in the market for a better ventilated, lighter weight helmet though....


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

pro-tec Cyphon, which i wear, has plenty of vents. Cool enough. Fits my head perfectly, and lots of protection. My full-face helmet is also pro-tec, the Auger. Great helmet.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

I wear a skate style helmet when it is cool out. I get real weird looks on the trail because I have devil horns glued to it, Look at my profile page and you will see them


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

I have this and recommend it. Cross between an XC and BMX lid.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

SpAgetttt said:


> Why don't people use BMX style helmets? They fit a lot tighter and just feel safer than futuristic ultralight giro helmets. A top end BMX stlye helmet is also $40.


I agree and often wander if im the only one wearing one


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Try the Poc Trabec. It is designed more like a skate helmet and gives superior coverage around the lower parts of the head. They are very light weight. Ventilation is the best of any helmet I have used.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> I have this and recommend it. Cross between an XC and BMX lid.


That looks hot, but looks like a quality helmet (ala the POC helmets). Those 4 (?) holes don't look like they ventilate near as well as the average XC helmet.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> That looks hot, but looks like a quality helmet (ala the POC helmets). Those 4 (?) holes don't look like they ventilate near as well as the average XC helmet.


No, you're right, not nearly as good as an xc helmet. However, I've been riding mine every day in 108-111 degree heat in Yuma and find it tolerable. And it doesn't look like anything a roadie would wear and that makes me happy.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> No, you're right, not nearly as good as an xc helmet. However, I've been riding mine every day in 108-111 degree heat in Yuma and find it tolerable. And it doesn't look like anything a roadie would wear and that makes me happy.


So you'd rather suffer than appear like a road cyclist (even though you're on a *bike* just the same and who da phuck cares what you look like)? Masochist much?


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> So you'd rather suffer than appear like a road cyclist (even though you're on a mountain bike off road)? Masochist much?


To be clear, I have nothing against 'road cyclists' I just think the typical roadie helmet looks retarded. Like a mushroom. I just wanted something different.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LWright said:


> I am a little surprised more riders do not choose the bmx/skate lids also. The cycle lids are usually one crash and dispose, while the skate lids are able to sustain multiple crashes. Wear what you want.


Really? I've have a number of crashes on mine (Giro E2) and, and other than some scratches, it's still rocking.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Great!

Baggies, headphones, 29ers..... Now this.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Dion said:


> Skateboard helmets are not rated the same as bicycle helmets, ...


Some skate helmets are rated for bikes too, but you have to be really careful and pay close attention to the labeling. I bought a couple Protec helmets last year. They make the exact same shell in both skate-only and a skate/bicycle versions. It'd be real easy to grab the wrong version. The skate shop was ready to sell me the wrong version too, even though I told them I wanted the helmet for bicycle use. I had to be very pointed in asking about the bicycle certification before they admitted that they stocked the skate-only variation.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

crashedandburned said:


> Really? I've have a number of crashes on mine (Giro E2) and, and other than some scratches, it's still rocking.


Do some research, if your helmet took a hit, it probably needs replaced. It's not the outside " skin " that matters it's the foam and it's designed to compress once. I'm not saying your helmet is definatly junk, just check it out really well.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*More clarity...*



Ryan_in_AZ said:


> To be clear, I have nothing against 'road cyclists' I just think the typical roadie helmet looks retarded. Like a mushroom. I just wanted something different.


All cyclists look like dorks to non-cyclists regardless of the type of helmet you ride with.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> To be clear, I have nothing against 'road cyclists' I just think the typical roadie helmet looks retarded. Like a mushroom. I just wanted something different.


So you value appearance over comfort.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You're not. Lots of people wear them.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I wear a pro tec myself (if not in my FF).


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*It's probably the Short Bus Stigma*

It's that people are horrible and don't want others to think they ride the short bus with the kids in helmets.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

crashedandburned said:


> Really? I've have a number of crashes on mine (Giro E2) and, and other than some scratches, it's still rocking.


I get my helmet knowledge from riding motorcycles and one of the mantras we have is "Once you crash a helmet - it needs to be replaced".

There have been people who have crashed helmets and they looked fine. But because they spent $800 on said helmet (yeah, motorcycle helmet prices are insane) they would send it to the factory to get x-rayed and checked out. Sure enough, it didn't pass. $800 down the drain.

Motorcycle helmets can even be totaled if they are dropped from 3-4 feet off the ground. I used to always buy mid-priced helmets ($200) that met DOT and Snell requirements that had good ventilation.

I would replace your helmet if I were you. I don't know you, I have never met you, but from one rider to another, spend the $100 on some piece of mind.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

The body dissipates 30% of it's heat thru the top of the head. Putting a sealed lid on it in 90 degree weather while pounding up and down a mountain all day is like putting your brain in the microwave and turning it on full blast lol.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

fair points by everyone. Im comfortable and feel safer in my pro-tec so I'll continue to wear it. Also, I don't want to drop $100+ on a helmet with a little better ventilation.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

No need to spend that much:

Amazon.com: Giro Transfer Sport Helmet: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> I have this and recommend it. Cross between an XC and BMX lid.


UK cop helmet


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i wear one too. its all i have


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Interesting*



Brewtality said:


> Try the Poc Trabec. It is designed more like a skate helmet and gives superior coverage around the lower parts of the head. They are very light weight. Ventilation is the best of any helmet I have used.


It's a $145 bicycle helmet. Let me repeat that: it's a $145 bicycle helmet.
:madman:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

tl1 said:


> It's a $145 bicycle helmet. Let me repeat that: it's a $145 bicycle helmet.
> :madman:


Guessing you haven't seen this one...Specialized Bicycle Components : S-WORKS Helmet - Specialized Factory Team

That being said, a really nice, well ventilated mountain helmet can be had for under $40. I've had several now, and have been perfectly happy with each of them.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Berkley said:


> Guessing you haven't seen this one...Specialized Bicycle Components : S-WORKS Helmet - Specialized Factory Team
> 
> That being said, a really nice, well ventilated mountain helmet can be had for under $40. I've had several now, and have been perfectly happy with each of them.


Hella agreed. I got one of my helmets on sale for $15. MSRP was $80. Sales can be found for helmets, just as with everything else.

With that said, I recently trashed that helmet in a crash. So I decided to upgrade and get some bling factor and drop $180 on a Giro Atmos. I never would've done that, but the crash rattled my brains a bit and I'd recently earned a nice bit of cash. Just about as much as I spent building up my last bike. I think I'm officially a bike bum.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

tl1 said:


> It's a $145 bicycle helmet. Let me repeat that: it's a $145 bicycle helmet.
> :madman:


My helmet was $180 and I would replace it with the same one tomorrow if I wrecked it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

bclagge said:


> My helmet was $180 and I would replace it with the same one tomorrow if I wrecked it.


That looks nice and airy, but I would NOT trust that face guard to protect my teeth.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> That looks nice and airy, but I would NOT trust that face guard to protect my teeth.


It IS light and airy. I'd trust it better than an XC lid to protect my teeth (i.e. something is better than nothing), and I'm not going to ride a full face on an XC trail.


----------



## Modded_Mongoose (Jun 28, 2011)

Bell Faction because it fit the best.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Pro Tec skid lids are for kids that ride with the chin strap super loose and helmet 2x sizes to big.

lol..

no but really I wear a full face 99% of the time. Somtimes I wear a THE F-14 helmet ( goes farther down the back than a normal MTB xc helmet )










I don't know **** about skating but I highly doubt those are rated for multiple crashes once you crash and damage the foam liner they are done...damage to the foam liner comes from your skull impacting it.

Also dropping your helmet ( from a reasonable hight ) will not damage it. Its the force of your skull impacting it that causes the damage. Jay leno did interview with Arai helmets on this. google it...moto helmets but I don't see why any helmet wouldnt be the same.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

I ride with a 661 skate style helmet. It does get pretty warm. If I lived in a warmer climate I'd prob ride a tour style helmet with more holes.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I wear a Pro Tec skate/bmx helmet 90% of the time. I ride only DH/FR. I actually started wearing it because it was much cooler than my FF. It's not so much the temperature, but more so the humidity. Wearing a FF in 80 percent humidity is brutal. But when times warrant, back to the FF I go.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> That looks nice and airy, but I would NOT trust that face guard to protect my teeth.





womble said:


> It IS light and airy. I'd trust it better than an XC lid to protect my teeth (i.e. something is better than nothing), and I'm not going to ride a full face on an XC trail.


What womble said. I'm not bombing downhill trails with this helmet, but for basic XC riding it's fine - better than a XC lid. And yes it is very comfy - no hotter than my regular helmet.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

LWright said:


> I am a little surprised more riders do not choose the bmx/skate lids also. The cycle lids are usually one crash and dispose, while the skate lids are able to sustain multiple crashes. Wear what you want.


i wear a bmx protec helmet for this reason.

mines taken a few good blows. i trust it a lot.

it is a tad warm but im fine with the trade. i only use it when i'm DJ-ing/urban . on the DH trails i use the full face


----------

